# Now Playing



## jamyang312 (Jan 22, 2006)

u can tell what are u listening now,,
me-westlife=bob bob baby


----------



## __Virus__ (Jan 22, 2006)

Distrubed-shout ( hard rok fans get tis siht its too tite)


----------



## jamyang312 (Jan 22, 2006)

blue-one  love


----------



## __Virus__ (Jan 22, 2006)

Limp Bizkit, Korn, Metallica, Eminem Cypress Hill Crazytown Linkin Park


----------



## netarget (Jan 22, 2006)

Crazy frog - crazy hits


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jan 22, 2006)

Green Day,Alter Bridge,Coldplay.


----------



## invisible (Jan 22, 2006)

FiGhT cLuB - cHoRe Ki BaAtE mEeThI cHuRi HaI


----------



## harsh bajpai (Jan 22, 2006)

Madonna- hung up.


----------



## Kannan (Jan 22, 2006)

Free Ambient Music by Alex Hephaestion.

Check this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=34786 for more info.

Regards
Kannan

*www.binarybits.net/scripts/trillianstatus/temp/status.png


----------



## mehulved (Jan 23, 2006)

ol radio @ live365.com


----------



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (Jan 23, 2006)

*celtic songs*


----------



## blacklight (Jan 23, 2006)

usually a lot of music...
right now its green day 's  american idiot .
the tracks " holiday " and " boulevard of broken dreams " in particular ......


----------



## parthbarot (Jan 23, 2006)

i listen english but mostly hindi songs...
OLDIES + NEW like zeher,zinda,aadat(album of JAL-aatif),kalyug,aksar..etc..long list i thnk) as i perform in my colege in singing as well upto last year...i was used to listen hindi...now a days missing my colege as io completed it last year..

regards,


----------



## shwetanshu (Jan 23, 2006)

aadat remix, rang de basanti, yeh hai meri kahaani, paathshala, roobaroo, etc etc.....................................................


----------



## rajesh (Jan 23, 2006)

rt Now
Dream Theater - A change of Seasons.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 23, 2006)

Audio Book of The Silmarillion br JRR Tolkien


----------



## jamyang312 (Jan 23, 2006)

westlife--seasons in the sun


----------



## jamyang312 (Jan 23, 2006)

westlife--seasons in the sun


----------



## jamyang312 (Jan 23, 2006)

blue-all rise


----------



## parthbarot (Jan 23, 2006)

abe yaaron rang de bassanti songs r not so good...they just give pain to ur ears man..what that "daler mendi' sings...."ding ding ding ding' in 'thodi si dhool meri...' song?

why he is given chance yaar? dimag ki **** 

i thnk kalyug+aadat+aksar+tera suroor(himesh reshmiya)+zinda+garam masala rocks man..

and also that "CRAZY FROG" remixes

regards.


----------



## KHUBBU (Jan 23, 2006)

" chubtay kantay yadoon ke daaman say chunta hoon,
girti deewaron ke aanchal mai zinda hoon"
                                   - A perfect song for MAx Payne translated in Hindi !


----------



## me (Jan 23, 2006)

westlife-you raise me up,sugababes-push d button,barry manilow-mandy,i cant smile without u,etc...


----------



## nix (Jan 24, 2006)

robbie williams "tripping" and coldplay "talk". 
"precious" -depeche mode and also hung up


----------



## crazybutt (Jan 24, 2006)

@ parthbarot...dont sy anythin abt rang de basanti songs....evry1 except d daler's song is good.......especially lalkaar and lukka chuppi..d latter is just beautiful
 also me thinks suroor and aksar suck big time!!! (do take dis litely...main aisa hi hoon   )

 me currently listenin to Coldplay(esp yellow, what if, fix u, dont panic), ludacris-area codes, b2k OST of "you got served" movie and lastly....KISS.....i heard "made 4 luvin u" on Simpsons ka episode an i was hooked


----------



## __Virus__ (Jan 24, 2006)

Papa roach - Obsession... There's no money, there's no possessions, only obsession.....lalala


----------



## praka123 (Jan 24, 2006)

RD Burmans+Kishoreda's good to h-ear.Most fav songs are from 1990's eg;Aashique....Now listening to "Din ba Din Mohabbath badthi.." from Deedar Loves Hindi,Tamil,Bengali,Arabic,Malayalam Songs even Kannada


----------



## lywyre (Jan 24, 2006)

Be a Rebel - Rang de Basanti


----------



## thrash_metal (Jan 24, 2006)

Manowar , Dimmu Borgir , Children of Bodom , Megadeth , Pantera , Judas Priest , Iron Maiden , Motley Crue , Van Halen , Whitesnake , Ozzy , Firehouse ,......... etc etc


----------



## invisible (Jan 24, 2006)

Rang De Basanti *SUcks *on my 2.1 speakers
I know it may sound good on 4.1 speakers but the lyrics also *sucks*


----------



## chinmay (Jan 24, 2006)

Err, how do you guys listen to so many songs simultaneously ? 

*This thread is not for mentioning what bands you listen to but the song you are listening to at the moment while typing reply in this thread. Here is an example*

I am watching 'Audioslave - Live in Cuba' concert DVD at the moment and they are playing 'Doesn't Remind Me' in it.

P.S. - Songs of 'Rang De Basanti' officially *suck a$$* (Yeah, I realize its called trolling, can't help it. They actually tried making the album *un*listenable)


----------



## VD17 (Jan 24, 2006)

Yanni - November Sky


----------



## thrash_metal (Jan 24, 2006)

its the entire discography of all the bands i have mentioned in a shuffled playlist playing .....  so instead of typing a million names .. just put band names instead !


----------



## __Virus__ (Jan 24, 2006)

Skull of maggots


----------



## VD17 (Jan 25, 2006)

Above & Beyond vs Andy Moor - Air for Life


----------



## crazybutt (Jan 26, 2006)

man, wy so many curses for rang de basanti. I mean i really liked luka chuppi and lalkaar....and i'm not a big bolli fan either...........u probably didnt hear 'em or ur music sense is busted!!     get it fixed!


----------



## thrash_metal (Jan 26, 2006)

Save our Love - Yngwie J Malmsteen


----------



## pratheesh_prakash (Jan 27, 2006)

"when you say nothing at all" by Ronan Keating


----------



## IG (Jan 29, 2006)

Africa by Toto


----------



## Captain Crime (Jan 29, 2006)

"Sail Away-The Rasmus"


----------



## VD17 (Jan 29, 2006)

Simon Webbe - Lay Your Hands


----------



## crazybutt (Feb 25, 2006)

josh groban sarah brightman-r u my destiny? (totali awsom, if u like opera)

josh groban-u raise me up (dis guy is really good)

and back to my roots (Terror Squad-Lean Back!!)


----------



## Captain Crime (Feb 25, 2006)

The Beatles - A Day in Life (I know its old,but they rock)


----------



## __Virus__ (Feb 25, 2006)

Atif Aslam - Yakeen


----------



## ShekharPalash (Feb 25, 2006)

*Jack Johnson - In Between Times (Album) *


----------



## abhishek_sharma (Feb 25, 2006)

aap kaa surroor by himesh reshammiya....its simply rocking


----------



## mobile_freak_2020 (Feb 25, 2006)

AARU -- THOTTITTUT --(tamil)


----------



## busyanuj (Feb 25, 2006)

_The Doors, R.E.M._ and _Metallica_.


----------



## chinmay (Feb 25, 2006)

Listening to _Karma Police_ by _Radiohead_.

This week has had me listening more of SOAD, The Doors, R.E.M., Audioslave and  Soundgarden

Find My Music Logging here


----------



## PCWORM (Feb 25, 2006)

Eminem, Black Eyed Peas,50 Cent, pritam , vishal shekhar , himesh reshammiya, dj Suketu.


----------



## PCWORM (Feb 25, 2006)

Eminem, Black Eyed Peas,50 Cent, pritam , vishal & shekhar , himesh reshammiya, dj Suketu.


----------



## fnatic@play (Feb 25, 2006)

chinmay said:
			
		

> Err, how do you guys listen to so many songs simultaneously ?
> 
> *This thread is not for mentioning what bands you listen to but the song you are listening to at the moment while typing reply in this thread. Here is an example*



lol!! i was abt to type in the same thing!

Def Leppard - 2 steps behind..........


----------



## userbanned (Feb 25, 2006)

blue-one love is nice.


----------



## KHUBBU (Feb 25, 2006)

Manipal - summer of 69


----------



## VD17 (Feb 25, 2006)

BT - Somnambulist  (Simply Being Loved)


----------



## Captain Crime (Feb 25, 2006)

*Dr. Dre ft. Snoop Dogg* - Nuthin But A G Thang


----------



## Captain Crime (Feb 25, 2006)

KHUBBU said:
			
		

> Manipal - summer of 69



यह कौन सा गाना है?? यह तो Bryan Adams का गाना था न !!!!


----------



## __Virus__ (Feb 26, 2006)

Cannibal Corpse - Worm Infested Digipak - No Remorse


----------



## ShekharPalash (Feb 26, 2006)

*The Beautiful Letdown /// Switchfoot*

... don't feel like sleepin tonight, 2morrow iz sunday = sleepday


----------



## Apollo (Feb 26, 2006)

_Heal me, I'm heartsick_ by *No Vacancy*


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 26, 2006)

mltr  watch your back


in playlist many but this one playing right now.  well playlist combi of backstreet linkin eminem mltr west life crazy from maddona shakira  you name it.


----------



## VD17 (Feb 26, 2006)

Paul van Dyk feat. Vega 4 - Time of Our Lives


----------



## Captain Crime (Feb 26, 2006)

Green Day -  Boulevard Of Broken Dreams


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 26, 2006)

fnatic@play said:
			
		

> chinmay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





what if song changes while typing? then wat to do      see right now my song changed from hung up to "i am what i am" by eminem



anewayz nice thread


----------



## iBrood (Feb 27, 2006)

Green Day - Boulevard Of Broken Dreams

me too!


----------



## KHUBBU (Feb 27, 2006)

Captain Crime said:
			
		

> KHUBBU said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




this one is remixed Indian Version made as promotional Song for MAHE-MAnipal.

Rite now : Sutta na Mila !


----------



## __Virus__ (Feb 27, 2006)

Aa laut ke aaja mere preet tujhe mere geet bulate hai - kishore


----------



## Apollo (Feb 27, 2006)

_Immigrant Song_ - *Led Zeppelin*

Time for a good wake-up call, ya know!


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 27, 2006)

KHUBBU said:
			
		

> Captain Crime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




listening to all college songs.  well sutta na mila is damn cool but cant hear it in house. not kinda family song!


----------



## godsownman (Feb 27, 2006)

_Engelbert Humperdink - Another time Another Place _


----------



## VD17 (Feb 27, 2006)

Armin van Buuren - A State of Trance (episode 231)

btw, i heard Sutta na mila too.. cool track.. 
really wished i could play it on my school's public address system... lol.. those who have heard it will know what i'm talkin about....


----------



## Apollo (Feb 27, 2006)

VD17: Played it in our college's seminar hall minus all the staff, of course!  Never heard so many people swearing aloud... all at the same time! 

Red Hair - _Shawn Desman_


----------



## jamyang312 (Feb 27, 2006)

summer of 69-bryan adams
n thanks shashanktyagi1 fr ur compliment.


----------



## Michael Joseph Jackson (Feb 27, 2006)

Don't Let Your Son Go Down On Me -- Myself


----------



## KHUBBU (Feb 27, 2006)

VD17 said:
			
		

> really wished i could play it on my school's public address system... lol.. those who have heard it will know what i'm talkin about....



LOL   wud be great if its possible !
if u hav heard this then must have heard other songs of the album like "kaal se pehle" Try FMS BHU Hostel Anthem, a small attempt from our side  added attraction : BHU kulgeet in the background.


Rite Now: Here I am


----------



## william (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey! man i m listening to Kalyug and Zinda i think they rocks man.


----------



## Captain Crime (Feb 27, 2006)

Michael Joseph Jackson said:
			
		

> Don't Let Your Son Go Down On Me -- Myself



ok MJ........so what r u....black or white now............i hv a new nose for you


rightnow

@$$ like that...eminem


----------



## Deep (Feb 27, 2006)

Piya Ho from the movie Water (by Deepa Mehta)


----------



## digen (Feb 27, 2006)

Down with the Sickness-Disturbed


----------



## navjotjsingh (Feb 28, 2006)

Anyways...I would like to ask...all indians turned angrez...or indian music is so dull that it is unberable! Whenver i ask somebody...his fav song...a english one...fav film...english one...ask any actor/actoress...the same reply...fav perfume...french....fav talc....imported??

So where is your house....Uttam nagar...LOL!

I think some people find it of low dignity..that they were listening to indian music or bathing with Hamam Soap...so they use foreign names!

Don't take me seriously...listening to currently...Ek Ajnabee....title song!


----------



## Deep (Feb 28, 2006)

Khalbali - Rang De Basanti


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Feb 28, 2006)

*Batty*_ is now listening to _* The Ghost Of You*_ by_ *Michael Learns To Rock  [The Ghost of You]*


----------



## crazybutt (Feb 28, 2006)

> Anyways...I would like to ask...all indians turned angrez...or indian music is so dull that it is unberable! Whenver i ask somebody...his fav song...a english one...fav film...english one...ask any actor/actoress...the same reply...fav perfume...french....fav talc....imported??
> 
> So where is your house....Uttam nagar...LOL!
> 
> ...


cmon navjot....like dat aint true..............

altho some peepl may be using it to look hip(dat isnt true generally)
...but d current bolli songs(not all..dere r a few good 1s) r really monotonous and pathetic....we hav to import singers from Pak, for god's sake!!....   Same abt d films

and u will agree dat d perfume and talc business r really dominated by d outsider companies...so pat comes dis reply to whomevr u ask dis quesn cos its obvious!!



but me not takes it seriously nyway


----------



## coolendra (Feb 28, 2006)

Well me listening to Iron Maiden - Death On The Road ......

& 

Walou (Rishi Rich Mix ) - Album(Shamur)


----------



## sreevirus (Feb 28, 2006)

~ now playing Prayer for the Dying by Seal [Best: 1991-2004] ~


btw...


			
				navjotsingh said:
			
		

> Anyways...I would like to ask...all indians turned angrez...or indian music is so dull that it is unberable! Whenver i ask somebody...his fav song...a english one...fav film...english one...ask any actor/actoress...the same reply...fav perfume...french....fav talc....imported??
> 
> So where is your house....Uttam nagar...LOL!
> 
> ...


kya yaar! 
some may not like engliosh songs, just the way some may not like hindi...some may be die hard metal-heads, some may be for pop...u gotta respect other's choices, just as u expect others to respect the choices u make...

anyway, my song changed when i replied to u...so...

~ now playing Mea Culpa by Enigma [LSD: Love, Sensuality and Devotion] ~


----------



## Deep (Feb 28, 2006)

Take my breath away - Berlin


----------



## Jatin_T (Feb 28, 2006)

Deep..dats one of my favourites too...
Dat was the first song i downloaded when i downloaded kazaa...gr8 song...heard another version of it by Jessica Simpson..she made it sound worse..how can anyone make such a song sound bad..ask her!

Currently listening to "Bitter Sweet Symphony-The Verve"
...for those who dont know..it was in the movie Cruel intentions..


----------



## Deep (Feb 28, 2006)

this one is one of my fav...

So gaya yeh jahan from the movie Tezaab


----------



## KHUBBU (Feb 28, 2006)

La Isla Bonita - Alizee


----------



## Deep (Feb 28, 2006)

Love songs mood...

Saving all my love for you - Whitney Huston


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 1, 2006)

*Batty* _ is now listening to _* Yeh Hai Meri Kahani*_ by_ *Strings feat Sanjay Dutt & John Abrahm  [Zinda]*

Next in playlist is : 

*Still loving you* by *Scorpions [Bad for Good: The very best of Scorpions]*


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 1, 2006)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> *Batty* is now listening to



LOL Batty!    

Now playing: ATC - Around the World.  8)  

P.S.: Deep, is that _really_ YOU in that avatar?


----------



## sreevirus (Mar 1, 2006)

~ now playing Everything Burns by Ben Moody ft Anastacia [Fantastic Four (Soundtrack)] ~


----------



## Deep (Mar 1, 2006)

Celine Dion - All by myself

btw vivek...thats me only


----------



## desertwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Vidai Kodu Engal Naade - A R Rahman


----------



## esumitkumar (Mar 1, 2006)

Herzeleid 
Laichzeit
Moskau   

all by Rammstein

Naam hai tera ....  by Reshamiya


----------



## Deep (Mar 1, 2006)

Carole King - Will u still love me tomorrow


----------



## Netjunkie (Mar 1, 2006)

GLENN MEDEIROS - Nothing's gonna change my love for you


----------



## jamyang312 (Mar 1, 2006)

shaggy-hey sexy lady


----------



## jamyang312 (Mar 1, 2006)

shaggy-angel


----------



## jamyang312 (Mar 1, 2006)

westlife-my love


----------



## desertwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Roobaroo - A R Rahman - Rang De Basanti


----------



## nix (Mar 1, 2006)

Rob thomas: this is how a heart breaks


----------



## godsownman (Mar 1, 2006)

Ek Ajnabee - Title Track


----------



## godsownman (Mar 1, 2006)

Now , 


*Baz Luhrmann - Everybody's Free (To Wear Sunscreen) The Speech Song*

Nice wordings , though not much music to listen to .


----------



## VD17 (Mar 1, 2006)

listening to my dad howl at me, telling me to shut the music... lol

actually, Darude - Feel the Beat


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 2, 2006)

James Blunt - U are beautiful ...


----------



## sreevirus (Mar 2, 2006)

~ now playing Soledad by Westlife [Coast to Coast] ~


----------



## thrash_metal (Mar 2, 2006)

In Your Face - Children of Bodom


----------



## Shock_the_Rock (Mar 2, 2006)

*hm*

*Edit by Deep: No one is asking your choice...post the current song here that's it*


----------



## mako_123 (Mar 2, 2006)

Puddle of mudd = She Hates me 
Rammstein = Du hast , Engel 
Slipknot = Before i forget


----------



## amol48 (Mar 2, 2006)

me now my Gf's talk on phone  in one year


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Mar 2, 2006)

teri baaton - Raghav


----------



## VD17 (Mar 2, 2006)

Lost Prophets - Last Summer


----------



## digen (Mar 3, 2006)

Dancing Shoes-Artic Monkeys


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 3, 2006)

Kal ho na ho - instrumental


----------



## sreevirus (Mar 3, 2006)

~ now playing Maria, Maria by Santana [Supernatural] ~


----------



## Deep (Mar 3, 2006)

Taxi No. 9211 - Aazmaale Aazmaale


----------



## digen (Mar 3, 2006)

Disturbed - I'm Alive "Raise Your Fist For Sickness"


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 3, 2006)

rang de basanti - title track


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 3, 2006)

Disturbed - Voices.


----------



## thrash_metal (Mar 3, 2006)

Richard Marx - Cant Help Falling in Love'


----------



## siriusb (Mar 3, 2006)

*www.last.fm/user/siriusb


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 4, 2006)

James Blunt - You are beautiful (ya.. again ... hooked on to this song.. :-< )


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 4, 2006)

*Batty*_is now listening to _* Doorian*_ by_ *Fuzon  [Saagar]*

... 

Next in Queue is :
* Aankhon Ke Saagar*_ by_ *Fuzon  [Saagar]*


----------



## Deep (Mar 4, 2006)

Suniye Kahiye from the movie Baton Baton Mein (Amol palekar one)


----------



## crazybutt (Mar 4, 2006)

Sarah brightman - La Luna and Nessun DOrma

 can any1 suggest a few more of these high power opera type songs...
 i am luvin it...


----------



## Apollo (Mar 4, 2006)

Aadat (Remixed version) ~ _Kalyug_


----------



## Captain Crime (Mar 4, 2006)

MLTR := Thats Why You Go Away


----------



## moshel (Mar 4, 2006)

currently listening to SHREK 2 soundtrack....the song playing is holding out for a hero-jennifer saunders.


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 4, 2006)

papa roach - obsession


----------



## sreevirus (Mar 5, 2006)

~ now playing Lose Yourself by Eminem [Lose Yourself / 8 Mile Soundtrack] ~


----------



## Deep (Mar 5, 2006)

Roobaroo from Rang De Basanti


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 5, 2006)

Bruce Springsteen - Dancing in the dark.


----------



## VD17 (Mar 5, 2006)

Armin van Buuren wtih DJ Tiesto - Eternity


----------



## Deep (Mar 5, 2006)

Goodbye My Lover by James Blunt


----------



## kato (Mar 5, 2006)

I would rather give my current plylist in the foobar.
50 Cents - The Massacre
Green Day - American Idiot
Rang De Basanti
Bluffmaster (excluding "Say Na Say Na")
Garam Masala


----------



## Captain Crime (Mar 5, 2006)

James Blunt := Billy


----------



## Deep (Mar 5, 2006)

Chal Kahin Door Nikal Jayen from the movie  Doosra Aadmi (one of my fav. songs)


----------



## Jatin_T (Mar 5, 2006)

"Phir wahi raat hai"-Kishore Kumar..dont know which movie...just love this songs...
and i m still a teenager..not many nights to remember..only think how emotional i wud get after a few yrs


----------



## KHUBBU (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeh hai  meri Kahani..........


----------



## Captain Crime (Mar 5, 2006)

Pink : = Stupid Girls


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 5, 2006)

Zombie by Cranberries - Awesome song


----------



## Deep (Mar 5, 2006)

Wisemen by James Blunt


----------



## Captain Crime (Mar 5, 2006)

Deep seems to be a James Blunt Fan!!!!

Playing:
Someday := Flipsyde


----------



## Deep (Mar 5, 2006)

oh yeah..kinda...

Brighter than sunshine by Aqualung


----------



## chinmay (Mar 5, 2006)

Territorial Pi$$ings By Nirvana


----------



## Deep (Mar 5, 2006)

Moment of Clarity by Jay Z (Feat. Eminem)


----------



## digen (Mar 5, 2006)

Offspring - Self Esteem


----------



## Jatin_T (Mar 5, 2006)

Main teri hun janam...i.e. Chariots of fire theme.
(if only it was loud enuf to be my ringtone...)


----------



## Captain Crime (Mar 5, 2006)

The funnest song I've ever Heard:


*Eminem* := *A$$ LIKE THAT*


----------



## VD17 (Mar 5, 2006)

Seal - Crazy


----------



## desertwind (Mar 5, 2006)

Zikr - A R Rahman - Subhash Chandra Bose


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 6, 2006)

rang de basanti vs disturbed shout


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 6, 2006)

__Virus__ said:
			
		

> rang de basanti vs disturbed shout



  ...... seems interesting!!!! can u pass tat on to me?

anyways - 

Paul Oakenfold - Tranceport. (album) .. amazing.


----------



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (Mar 6, 2006)

linkin park numb/feat encore--gr8 song...


----------



## Captain Crime (Mar 6, 2006)

Queen := Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## Netjunkie (Mar 6, 2006)

Clown - Mariah Carey


----------



## Deep (Mar 6, 2006)

Sorry by Madonna


----------



## kato (Mar 6, 2006)

Why are you telling sorry on behalf of madonna hehe

Anyways listening to American idiot by Greenday American idiot

Edit:

Now listening to "when september ends by Greenday-American idiot


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Mar 6, 2006)

We belong together - Mariah Carey


----------



## Netjunkie (Mar 6, 2006)

Nothing Compares to You ~ Sinead O'Connor


----------



## desertwind (Mar 6, 2006)

Desert Rose - Sting - Brand New Day


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Mar 6, 2006)

The Pussycat Dolls(Feat. Will.i.am)-Beep


----------



## ShekharPalash (Mar 7, 2006)

*U2... *


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 7, 2006)

Batty _is now listening to _* Spanish Eyes*_ by_ *Back Street Boys  [Millennium]*

Next in queue is : 

* Soledad*_ by_ *Westlife  [Coast to Coast]*

I love this song ^^


----------



## Apollo (Mar 7, 2006)

*Hero* - _Chad Kroeger (feat. Josey Scott)  OST Spider-Man_

This is a good song, if you are a rock fan.


----------



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (Mar 7, 2006)

50 cents-the candy shop


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Mar 7, 2006)

Berlin -Take My Breath Away(OST-TopGun)


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 7, 2006)

Aila one of my fav songs ^^

*Batty* _is now listening to _* True - Spandau Ballet*_ by_ *Various Artists  [The Best Love Songs Ever [UK]]*

Next in queue is ... 

*Truly Madly Deeply* _by _ *Savage Garden[Affirmation]*


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 8, 2006)

*Khoon Chala - Rang De Basanti *


----------



## desertwind (Mar 8, 2006)

Bombay Theme - A R Rahman


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 8, 2006)

Creed - My Sacrifice. :-< (perfect to my life now ... )

next in queue - With arms wide open. (again creed)


----------



## VD17 (Mar 8, 2006)

Metallica - Tuesday's Gone



p.s: just noticed something after i made this post... yesterday was TUESDAY... the day a bomb went off killing 5 people while they came to pray to their God barely 350 mtrs from my house.... well, that day is gone... hope it never comes back...


----------



## digen (Mar 9, 2006)

Paul Oakenford  - Planet Rock (Swordfish Mix)


----------



## kikass (Mar 9, 2006)

Korn - Twisted Transistor


----------



## VD17 (Mar 9, 2006)

P.O.D. - Youth of the Nation


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Mar 9, 2006)

Arctic Monkeys-I Bet You Look Good On The Dancefloor


----------



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (Mar 10, 2006)

EMINEM EMINEM EMINEM EMINEM EMINEM EMINEM 
EMINEM EMINEM EMINEM EMINEM EMINEM EMINEM 
EMINEM EMINEM EMINEM EMINEM EMINEM EMINEM
EMINEM EMINEM EMINEM EMINEM EMINEM EMINEM 
EMINEM EMINEM EMINEM EMINEM EMINEM EMINEM 
EMINEM EMINEM EMINEM EMINEM EMINEM EMINEM 
EMINEM EMINEM EMINEM EMINEM EMINEM EMINEM 
EMINEM EMINEM EMINEM EMINEM EMINEM EMINEM 
EMINEM EMINEM EMINEM EMINEM EMINEM EMINEM


----------



## kato (Mar 10, 2006)

Place for my head - Linkin Park(Hybrid Theory)


----------



## q3_abhi (Mar 10, 2006)

Rammstein - Mutter.


----------



## BLITZ~KRIEG! (Mar 10, 2006)

*music*

Euphoria - Maaeri ( Man Euphoria roXXX)
Kelly Clarkson - Breakaway
Lionel Ritchie - Oh No


----------



## ShekharPalash (Mar 11, 2006)

Still... JJ... 

*Jack Johnson - Good People [In Between Dreams]*


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 11, 2006)

MJ - Heal the world.

don like the guy.. but this song is a good one... must agree.


----------



## Captain Crime (Mar 11, 2006)

hes not a guy
hes not  girl either
hes not black
hes not white either

and he loves children
.

.
.


this makes him GOD
*smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_1_120.gif


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 11, 2006)

ROFL!!!! =))

Warp Brothers - We will survive.

and.. wooowww at ur avatar, capt.Crime!


----------



## chinmay (Mar 11, 2006)

d|-_-|b 'Deep Purple - Smoke On The Water'-'Deep Purple - Greatest Hits'


----------



## shwetanshu (Mar 11, 2006)

Rang De basanti - Rang de basanti


----------



## ShekharPalash (Mar 12, 2006)

Nothin...  ... morning when I woke-up today, it was dark in da room, phone ringed... i reached for it... it was on the desk... i pulled the phone in the bed in lazyness, cables hanged and one of my lovely JBL  dropped... gotta buy new speakers...


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 12, 2006)

Rammstein - Heavy Mental Mix (no typos there.. this is the file name as i got it.. and sounds amazing!!!! .. rammstein of course > : ) .. PWNZ! )


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Mujhe Tumse - Tumsa Nahin Dekha*


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 13, 2006)

Lobo - I'd love you to want me


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 14, 2006)

Sting - Brand New day


----------



## True Geek (Mar 14, 2006)

Robbie Williams - Angels


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 15, 2006)

Loreena McKennitt - The mummer's dance. (live)


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 15, 2006)

LP - Pts. Of. Auth. Re-animation


----------



## desertwind (Mar 15, 2006)

Zikr - A R Rahman - Bose: The forgotten Hero


----------



## insanekiller (Mar 15, 2006)

*LP etc*

My favrit band is
LinkinPark  
TheRasmus  
Mudvayne   
Junoon     

The Rasmus ' old album really rockz
The new one sucks tho
D'u guys know what this picture of mine is???????/   
its a capture from the video Guilty by the Rasmus.


----------



## True Geek (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey new album is good through

Most of songs are great................old1 was better and best being

*Not Like The Other Girls*

which i am listening

This is a v.good song

Underrated........but excelent song


----------



## kikass (Mar 16, 2006)

Kix - Dont Close Your Eyes


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 16, 2006)

Daft Punk - One more time.


----------



## desertwind (Mar 16, 2006)

Thiruvasagam - Ilaiyaraaja


----------



## techno_funky (Mar 16, 2006)

/me is listening to 'AC-DC - rock 'n' roll singer' from High Voltage'


----------



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (Mar 17, 2006)

Yaeno Kangal from movie Kalvanin Kadhali(tamil)


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 18, 2006)

Cranberries - Ode to my family


----------



## casanova (Mar 18, 2006)

Lucky Ali
Yanni
Britney
J.Lo
Shakira

A few soul songs like Yaad Aayee, Dil De Diya Hai, and some day-to-day hits


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 18, 2006)

*Batty *_is now listening to _* Love Will Never Lie*_ by_*Michael Learns to Rock  [19 Love Ballads]*
...
Next in queue is ...

* Ghost of You [#]*_ by_ *Michael Learns to Rock  [19 Love Ballads]*


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 20, 2006)

*Stranger - Ek Ajnabee *


----------



## True Geek (Mar 20, 2006)

Black Eyed Peas :- Where Is The Love


----------



## KHUBBU (Mar 20, 2006)

Har sans sulajh rahi thi uljhaane ko tum aa gaye.......


----------



## mvishnu (Mar 20, 2006)

pink floyd and flypside


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 20, 2006)

Sting - Fields Of Gold


----------



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (Mar 21, 2006)

my humps-black eyed peas


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 21, 2006)

Cradle of Filth - CKY


----------



## girish_b (Mar 21, 2006)

Chicane - saltwater


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 21, 2006)

Moby - Fight club opening theme.


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 21, 2006)

Kid Rock, Limp Bizkit, Korn, Eminem - Fcuk Off


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 21, 2006)

DJ Anuj - Trance therapy!!


----------



## karan.painkiller (Mar 21, 2006)

System of A Down-Mesmerize


----------



## moshel (Mar 21, 2006)

Shakira Feat. Wyclef - Hips dont lie


----------



## goobimama (Mar 22, 2006)

Dudes! 

Try out "The Dissociatives". Especially the tracks
"Lifting the veil off the braille"
"Forever and a day"
"Much Preferred customers"
"young man, old man".

Actually the whole album is a trip. It is not conventional rock music. Some might not like it, but give it time and you wont stop listening to them..

FYI, the lead singer of the dissociatives is the former lead singer of Silverchair...


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 22, 2006)

wil try it out goobimama.

Phil Collins -You 'll be in my heart.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 22, 2006)

here's what I always listen to...

Meow Sick, oops sorry Music


----------



## VD17 (Mar 23, 2006)

3 Doors Down - Dangerous Game


----------



## True Geek (Mar 23, 2006)

Janet Jackson :-sexhibition


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 23, 2006)

Duran Duran - Ordinary World....... :-<


----------



## Apollo (Mar 23, 2006)

_Ashanti Ft. Paul Wall and Method Man_ - *Still On It*.


----------



## True Geek (Mar 23, 2006)

fnatic@play said:
			
		

> Duran Duran - Ordinary World....... :-<




its a v.good song


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 23, 2006)

True Geek said:
			
		

> fnatic@play said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah.,... very. its the song tat perfectly suits my life as it stands now.. 

i've one suggestion to the digit team - PLEASE change the emotes!! : ) looks like : D from yahoo or msn... I jus noted cuz it seems very odd to see my post for duran duran followed by :-< (sigh in yahoo) ..and his post had : ) which looked like a grin and seemed odd.... 

jus an observation.... 

----------------------

John Mayer - Your Body is a wonderland


----------



## nix (Mar 23, 2006)

tupac and elton john-ghetto gospel


----------



## desertwind (Mar 23, 2006)

Once upon a time in India - A R Rahman - Lagaan


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 30, 2006)

Disturbed  - Down with the sickness


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 31, 2006)

*I am *_now listening to _* This I Promise You*_ by_ * N'Sync  [No Strings Attached]*

Next in playqueue is : 

* Tonight I Celebrate My Love For You*_ by_ *Peabo Bryson  [Collection]*


----------



## fnatic@play (Apr 1, 2006)

In flames - Cloud connected


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 1, 2006)

Cirrus - Back On A Mission

NFS U2 OST  (Credits to Nemesis  )


----------



## True Geek (Apr 1, 2006)

2pac feat danny boy-i ain't mad at cha


----------



## phatratt (Apr 1, 2006)

right now am listening to Rod Stewart - all for love


----------



## KHUBBU (Apr 1, 2006)

Durr by Strings


----------



## desertwind (Apr 1, 2006)

Warriors in Peace - Jolin Tsai - Warriors of Heaven and Earth by A R Rahman


----------



## nach p (Apr 1, 2006)

System of Down & Vishwavinayak....


----------



## Apollo (Apr 1, 2006)

*Far Away* - _Nickelback_


----------



## goobimama (Apr 2, 2006)

Jimmy Eat World - 23
Strings - Yeh hai meri kahani (past three months)
Edwin McCain - Gramercy Park Hotel (excellent rhythm guitars)


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 2, 2006)

Massive Attack ft. Dot Allison-Aftersun and Chicane;
Setting my mood!!!!!


----------



## fnatic@play (Apr 2, 2006)

Evanescence - Understanding (sound asleep)


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 2, 2006)

Evanescence - Bring Me To Life


----------



## fnatic@play (Apr 2, 2006)

In flames - cloud connected.


----------



## Jatin_T (Apr 2, 2006)

Gansgter-Ya Ali
..cant get this tune outa my mind!!


----------



## KHUBBU (Apr 2, 2006)

Bure Bure - Bluffmaster


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 2, 2006)

John Cena (WWE Wrestler)

"My time is now" mp3 music i listen everyday.


----------



## True Geek (Apr 2, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> John Cena (WWE Wrestler)
> 
> "My time is now" mp3 music i listen everyday.



Yeah! His album is pretty good with many good songs.

No matter if u like WWE or not, if u hate or love Cena

but if u love Rap, u'll love his album too.


----------



## fnatic@play (Apr 3, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> John Cena (WWE Wrestler)
> 
> "My time is now" mp3 music i listen everyday.



try "bad bad man" .. its really funny.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Pink Floyd - Comfortably numb


----------



## Vyasram (Apr 3, 2006)

I dont like cena as a wrestler, but his albums r pretty good.

My fav among his album r Basic Thug and rite now


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 3, 2006)

So which wrestler u like ?


----------



## True Geek (Apr 3, 2006)

i like HHH

......................THE GAME......................

Cena sucks as wrestler, but raps v.good.

His albums are worth downloading.


Currently listening to:
Eminem F. Xzibit And Nate Dogg - Say My Name


----------



## True Geek (Apr 3, 2006)

where the topic is heading to?????????????

currently:

The Beatles - For No One


----------



## True Geek (Apr 3, 2006)

where the topic is heading to?????????????

currently:

The Beatles - For No One


----------



## KHUBBU (Apr 3, 2006)

Cloud No. 9 - Bryan Adams


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 3, 2006)

Better try Audioscrobbler plugin from last.fm


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Apr 7, 2006)

*I * am _now listening to _* Secret Garden*_ by_ *Bruce Springsteen  [Jerry McGuire]*

Next in playlist is ... :

* Devils and Dust*_ by_ *Bruce Springsteen  [Devils and Dust]*


----------



## __Virus__ (Apr 9, 2006)

Now... Darkest Soul - Eclipse

Soon... Dimmu Borgir - Puritania

Later... Cannibal Corpse - The Spine Splitter

Never... Gay Rap

May... Rap Rock


----------



## fnatic@play (Apr 9, 2006)

Mike Shinoda Ft Stephen Richards - P5Hng Me A Wy


----------



## KHUBBU (Apr 9, 2006)

Luka Chupi - Rang De Basanti


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Apr 9, 2006)

3 Doors Down-Landing in London


----------



## ashfame (Apr 9, 2006)

*clap back*

for me its ja rule, 50 cent, linkin park, limp bizkit


----------



## True Geek (Apr 9, 2006)

Snoop Doggy Dogg :- Drop Its Like Its Hot


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Apr 9, 2006)

*I * am _now listening to _* To Phir Aao*_ by_ *Roxen  [Single]*

Next in queue is ... 

* Saagar--Guitar Mix*_ by_ *Fuzon  [Saagar]*


----------



## __Virus__ (Apr 9, 2006)

Cradle Of Filth - Burn In Hell


----------



## nix (Apr 9, 2006)

*hi*

pussycat dolls-Beep..


----------



## crazybutt (Apr 10, 2006)

Kanye west- sierra leonne
Kanye west- Get 'em high

 and now d ODD songs

Ohio Express - Yummy Yummy
Jefferson Airplane- White rabbit


----------



## fnatic@play (Apr 10, 2006)

Bruce Dickinson (Iron maiden) and Rob Halford (Judas Priest) - The one you love to hate

next - LP - With you.


----------



## kikass (Apr 10, 2006)

creed - what if

next - bloodhound gang - i hope you die


----------



## fnatic@play (Apr 14, 2006)

Mike Shinoda (Fort Minor) - Where'd you go.


----------



## True Geek (Apr 14, 2006)

50 CENT - Hustler's Ambition


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Apr 14, 2006)

Michael Jackson - You Rock My World


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 14, 2006)

fnatic@play said:
			
		

> Mike Shinoda (Fort Minor) - Where'd you go.


 Fort Minor - Petrified


----------



## Michael Joseph Jackson (Apr 14, 2006)

Captain Crime said:
			
		

> hes not a guy
> hes not  girl either
> hes not black
> hes not white either
> ...


you have no right to say about me, like that!!!!!!!!!!]
Glad that you are banned!!



			
				fnatic@play said:
			
		

> MJ - Heal the world.
> 
> don like the guy.. but this song is a good one... must agree.



This is not good. You guys just belive what the paparazzi says. what they say is rubbish, just to get attension.
And thanks for liking my song. 
POOR Children, I gave my best in the song.



			
				Captain Crime said:
			
		

> ok MJ........so what r u....black or white now............i hv a new nose for you



stop bashing me and beliving the rumours...  

I have a skin disease, you know. And I had only two nose operations, because of my breathing problem........


Right now

*She Drives Me Wild- Myself*


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 14, 2006)

Hmm, If you were sensible enough, you would spend time building up your image by a good album release rather than wailing here  You must be *kid*ding of course...

Linkin Park - Cure For The Itch


----------



## Michael Joseph Jackson (Apr 15, 2006)

I am working on it

_ In the Closet - Myself _


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 15, 2006)

Whoa Anyone Heard The Indian Death Metal Band
Demonic Resurrection

Their song Frozen Portrait roxxx


----------



## vandit (Apr 15, 2006)

crazy forg-----Axel-F


----------



## VD17 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: what r u listening to?*



> *Nickelback - Savin' Me*



Amazing song... equally good video

p.s: whats with this minimum character limit???!!!


----------



## __Virus__ (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Cradle of Filth - Fear of The Dark


----------



## MakeWayForTheBadGuy (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

I wonder why this is not pinned 

anyway currently listening to.

Way out west- mindcircus (gabriel and dresden mix)


----------



## nix (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Sash!-Ecuador


----------



## __Virus__ (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Lamb of God - 11th Hour


----------



## MakeWayForTheBadGuy (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Autmn tactics(thrillseekers club mix)   -Chicane


----------



## shariq_pj (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Song : New York
Movie : Jillunu Oru Kaadhal
Music: A.R.Rahman

My Latest Favourite...!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Lacuna Coil - Lost Lullaby


----------



## nix (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

rudebox by robbie williams-awesome track...


----------



## busyanuj (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

_Santana feat. Michelle Branch - The Game of Love_


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Evanescence - The Open Door   

absolutely amazing  *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evanescence


----------



## sysfilez (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

guns n roses my all time favourite, metallica or else jagjit singh ghazals. i am an anti pop.


----------



## The Outsider (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Disturbed - I'm Alive


----------



## prasad_den (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Nothing right now... he he he


----------



## kirtan (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Backsteet boys-I want it that way


----------



## Dumbledore (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Sound of auto and bus running on the street

(I can't hear anything above that ****)


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

"Lay Your Hands On Me" - Bon Jovi.
"Dead or Alive"             - Bon Jovi
"Criminal SET"              - XZiBiT.

Anytime Anywhere kinda songs..... which ONLY Jon Bon Jovi has yet delivered.

from love songs to Inspiring songs to just for fun songs... Bon Jovi is the Ultimate.


----------



## blueshift (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Oasis- Lyla


----------



## mikeon (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

lil' flip - sunshine


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

If you guys haven't Heard, I'd Suggest

*Artist:* Poets of the Fall
Track1: Late Goodbye
Track2: Lift
Track3: Carnival of Rust

All those Three are Awesome!! (and Late Goodbye was featured in MaxPayne2's End Credits)


----------



## supernova (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Nirvana - Come as you are
MLTR - Romantic Balcony
Calling - Wherever you will go


----------



## Who (May 11, 2007)

i am suprised no one made Now playing thread on digit forums, oh well


    NP: Pink Floyd - Dogs


----------



## amitava82 (May 11, 2007)

So r u supposed to reply to this thread every 5 minutes?? coz thats avg. length of a song.


----------



## Who (May 11, 2007)

Nah if i recall correctly this kind of thread are made because many people can share their favorite songs & all that kind of stuff...


----------



## Apollo (May 11, 2007)

There was a thread like this before. It's been dead for a reason. Why wake the dead?


----------



## Who (May 11, 2007)

i did a quick search but could not find a thread like this on the forums, so i made one


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 11, 2007)

A nice concept. Will help people to broaden their musical perpective... However, it'll be good if people don't start chatting about music here... Will spoil the atmosphere and aim of the thread...


----------



## mikeon (May 11, 2007)

2pac - ambitionz az a ridah


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 11, 2007)

Artic Monkey - 'Brainstorm'


----------



## amitava82 (May 11, 2007)

Alternatives from www.garageband.com


----------



## nepcker (May 11, 2007)

Currently Listening to Green Day's "Time of your life"



> Alternatives from www.garageband.com


 Are the songs at that site created using iLife suite's GarageBand doftware? It's a powerful software and comes included with all new Macs (I was surprised to see such a powerful software being bundled with my Mac Pro, for no additional cost).


----------



## The Outsider (May 11, 2007)

S.O.A.D - Needles


----------



## amitava82 (May 11, 2007)

nepcker said:
			
		

> Are the songs at that site created using iLife suite's GarageBand doftware? It's a powerful software and comes included with all new Macs (I was surprised to see such a powerful software being bundled with my Mac Pro, for no additional cost).


This is a site for independent artists who distributes their songs freely. I've absolutely no idea which software they use but i think most of them use free software coz after all they don't take any money from us... No thanks for your advertisement..


----------



## freebird (May 11, 2007)

NP: Aa ab laut chalen from film of the same


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 11, 2007)

NP : Anywhere but Here - Hilary Duff.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 11, 2007)

Gym Class Heroes - *Take A Look At My Girlfriend*


----------



## vish786 (May 11, 2007)

i just wanna feel - robbie williams


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2007)

here(in your arms) - hellogoodbye


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 11, 2007)

Shakria and Beyonce - Beautiful Liar - Cool song .
PussyCat Dolls - Buttons
Engima - Almost all
Yanni - All
Kenny G - All.

I mostly listen to instrumental.


----------



## vish786 (May 11, 2007)

every breath i take, every move u make - police


----------



## karnivore (May 11, 2007)

SOAD - Prison Song


----------



## Cool G5 (May 11, 2007)

NP: Shakira-Hip's don't lie


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 11, 2007)

NP : Teriyaki Boyz -Tokyo Drift theme

Next in List is : Rock DJ : Robbie Williams.
                     Tere Bin : Atif Aslam


----------



## s18000rpm (May 11, 2007)

*www.supload.us/thumbs/default/untitled-20070511100332.jpg


^My Now Play(ing) List


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 11, 2007)

^^ Oye you are using the same winamp skin as mine...

NP : Dekha Jo Tumko - Kasoor. 
Next:  Ghar Se Nikalte Hi : Papa Kahate Hain.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 11, 2007)

the "Baracuda" skin suits the windows theme (Vista Z4) & my Black BMW M3 GTR.

winamp's blue+black theme used to suit Subaru Impreza WRX (my ex-wallpaper) too

*img338.imageshack.us/img338/6143/untitleddm6.th.jpg


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 11, 2007)

I knew chatting's gonna start 

Evanescence : Lithium


----------



## karnivore (May 11, 2007)

QUEEN - Breakthru


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 11, 2007)

Nelly Furtado - Say it right


----------



## Who (May 11, 2007)

NP : Meatloaf - For Crying Out Loud


----------



## chicha (May 12, 2007)

Moby "Why does my heart feel so bad"
GnR   "November rain"
REM   "loosing my religion"


----------



## Who (May 12, 2007)

Metallica - One


----------



## Ray (May 12, 2007)

Aadat-Atif


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 12, 2007)

Agnee -- Sadho Re


----------



## prasad_den (May 12, 2007)

NP: Unnaale Unnaale : Unnaale Unnaale


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 12, 2007)

NP : Mohabbat Kabhi Maine : Yaad (Sonu Nigam)


----------



## Dipen01 (May 12, 2007)

Alvida - Metro


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2007)

Smack my b*tch Up - Prodigy


----------



## Sykora (May 12, 2007)

Now Playing : Everywhere - Michelle Branch
Next : I fly - Hayden Panettiere
After that : No One - Aly & AJ


----------



## aneesh kalra (May 12, 2007)

guns n roses-you could be mine
scorpions-rock you like a hurricane
scorpions-winds of change
scorpions-send me an angel
modern talking-ready for the victory
modern talking-cheri cheri lady
evanesence-bring me to life
evanescence-lithium
enigma-return to innocence
eagles-hotel california


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 12, 2007)

^^^ 
Is that your playlist ?  Nice one....

NP: Linkin Park feat Jay X: numb encore
Next: DIDO: White Flag


----------



## chicha (May 12, 2007)

meatloaf "I would do anything for love"
moby gone in 60 seconds sound track "Green sally up"

can any one tell me some nice skin sites for winamp.
i like dark stuff. tried winamp.com


----------



## freebird (May 12, 2007)

NP:
Aana mere pyar ko na tum jhutta samjho jaana


----------



## aneesh kalra (May 12, 2007)

See the scorpions video they are even more good
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=CptTL-nOwqg&mode=related&search=
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_lMNufI3hA&mode=related&search=
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXT_voYw9FY&mode=related&search=
Find  the others on you tube all good songs in their own right


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 13, 2007)

^^ This thread is not abt whats good. Its about what are u listening at the moment.

NP: Nothing in This World : Paris Hilton.


----------



## eggman (May 13, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> NP: Nothing in This World : *Paris Hilton.*



Really..........??? you are listening to her???????????????????????????????????????????????


NP:  *I Am The Walrus*  by *The Beatles*


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 13, 2007)

^^ Well... I listen songs a lot. So was trying her for first time.

NP : Meri Aawargi : Good Boy Bad Boy.


----------



## eggman (May 13, 2007)

But she don't make songs, she makes crap)

NP:*Lake of Fire* by *Nirvana*       (5th time in a row  )


----------



## Shalu_Sharma (May 13, 2007)

NP : Wake Up - Hilary Duff.


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 13, 2007)

NP : With Love - Dignity (Hilary Duff)


----------



## faraaz (May 13, 2007)

Nightwish - The End of All Hope
Iron Maiden - These Colours Don't Run
Iron Maiden - Out of the Silent Planet


----------



## aryayush (May 13, 2007)

You couldn't possibly be playing three tracks at the same time!

*In God's Hands - Nelly Furtado - Loose*


----------



## eggman (May 13, 2007)

^^Yeah he can, in three different players.......although it won't be listenable

*Master of Puppets*-*Metallica*


----------



## rahul_becks23 (May 13, 2007)

Nature - Planet Earth .......... its always playin'


----------



## led_shankar (May 13, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> NP:  *I Am The Walrus*  by *The Beatles*


Great song!!! Is that where you got your nick from, btw?

NP: Joy Division - [Substance #09 of 17] Atmosphere


----------



## eggman (May 14, 2007)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> Great song!!! Is that where you got your nick from, btw?



Yeag , got my name from the song only 

NP:  *Babe, I'm gonna leave you* by *Led Zeppelin*


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 14, 2007)

NP : So yesterday : Hilary Duff


----------



## karnivore (May 14, 2007)

Born in USA : Bruce Springsteen


----------



## estranged12 (May 14, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Nightwish - The End of All Hope
> Iron Maiden - These Colours Don't Run
> Iron Maiden - Out of the Silent Planet



\m/ >.< \m/

Angel Dust - Temple of the King
Iron Maiden - Dance of Death


----------



## eggman (May 15, 2007)

NP: *Helter Skelter* by *Beatles*


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2007)

Blowout - The Crystal Method 
Genre :Trance electronica


----------



## eggman (May 15, 2007)

*Back In The U.S.S.R.* by *The Beatles*


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2007)

Fighting Unknown (S.T.A.L.K.E.R OST) - Firelake


----------



## eggman (May 15, 2007)

*Breed* - *Nirvana*


----------



## The Outsider (May 15, 2007)

Tool - Disposition


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2007)

Realizer - The Crystal Method


----------



## eggman (May 16, 2007)

*Comfortably Numb* - *Pink Floyd*


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 16, 2007)

NP : *PaperCut : LinkinPark*


----------



## eggman (May 16, 2007)

NP: *A DAY IN LIFE *by *BEATLES*

(its my favorite song of all time  no song can be better than it )


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 16, 2007)

NP : Never Stop - Dignity (Hilary Duff)

{This song remind me of my GF.}


----------



## eggman (May 16, 2007)

NP:* DANI CALIFORNIA *by *RED HOT CHILI PEPPERS*


----------



## Faun (May 16, 2007)

She's my ride home - Blue October


----------



## eggman (May 17, 2007)

headbanging to: *ENTER SANDMAN* by *METALLICA*


----------



## prasad_den (May 17, 2007)

NP: Sahara from Sivaji


----------



## The Outsider (May 18, 2007)

Bullet for my Valentine - Tears don't fall


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 18, 2007)

@chester. You are listening music at 4 in morning. 

NP : *Somewhere I belong : Linkin Park *


----------



## The Outsider (May 18, 2007)

yeah my timings are a bit uhm absurd 

Iron Maiden - For the Greater Good of God


----------



## faraaz (May 18, 2007)

@aryayush: It was my playlist at the time...DUH! 

NP: Linkin Park - Bleed it out!


----------



## eggman (May 18, 2007)

Now playing: *RUDIE CAN'T FAIL*-*THE CLASH*


----------



## led_shankar (May 18, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> Now playing: *RUDIE CAN'T FAIL*-*THE CLASH*


Great Song, Classic Album 

Now PLaying: Led Zeppelin - [In Through The Out Door #03 of 07] 03 Fool In The Rain.mp3


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2007)

Nothing could come between us - Theory of a Deadman


----------



## bazigaar_no_1 (May 19, 2007)

"dont turn off the lights" - Enrique Iglesias


----------



## s18000rpm (May 19, 2007)

Baby I Love Your Way - Big Mountain


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2007)

into the ocean - blue october (album - foiled)


----------



## eggman (May 19, 2007)

*Riders On The Storm* - *The Doors*


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2007)

Invisible Wounds - Fear Factory


----------



## The Outsider (May 21, 2007)

Sepultura - Arise


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2007)

Flaming June - BT


----------



## Freshcider (May 21, 2007)

Lars Fredriksen and the Bastards- 1%


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 21, 2007)

NP : Jhoom : Jhoom Barabar Jhoom. (I am loving its beats...)


----------



## s18000rpm (May 21, 2007)

The Way You Look Tonight - Elton John


----------



## eggman (May 21, 2007)

*Heal The World-Michael Jackson*


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2007)

Ghost Town - Huns and Dr. Beeker


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 4, 2007)

Hello Guys its not a now playing answer. 

But a recommendation.

Official Site
*www.aahsh.com/

Download the song Baarish and hear it. Its totally awesome.

Ashsh is a Pakistani Band of two guys. 
This is there official site so downloading the song is legal ofcourse.
I just loved this song so thought of shareing it.


----------



## kiran_aryan (Jun 4, 2007)

Song: Self Control
Album: Self Control
Artist: Laura Branigan

This song is also included in GTA Vice City Radio


----------



## aryayush (Jun 4, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Hello Guys its not a now playing answer.
> 
> But a recommendation.
> 
> ...


You have to register. 

Could you upload it somewhere, please?


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 4, 2007)

OK uploading now.

Edit Upload Complete for Song Baarish.

*rapidshare.com/files/35209124/Baarish.mp3.html

)))

Once again. I strongly recommend hearing this song. Its rithm is perfect.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 5, 2007)

Good Charlotte-Keep Your Hands Of My Girl
Avril Lavigne-When You're Gone
The Fray-How To Save a Life


----------



## eggman (Jun 5, 2007)

Where is my Mind? - Pixies


----------



## goobimama (Jun 5, 2007)

Signal Fire - Snow Patrol (spiderman 3 OST)


----------



## faraaz (Jun 5, 2007)

^^ - Nice song...saw it on VH1 for the first time the other day...

NP: Chicane feat. Tom Jones - Stoned in Love


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 5, 2007)

The Earth Song - Michael Jackson (radio)

With this song Michael has probably made the biggest statement to the world. 8)


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 5, 2007)

Now Playing  : Sab Se Alag (By Pakistani Band Alag.) Check my thread here

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59575


----------



## eggman (Jun 5, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> The Earth Song - Michael Jackson (radio)
> 
> With this song Michael has probably made the biggest statement to the world. 8)



Yeah , amazing song and his voice is magical in this one.


NP:

Dani California - RHCP


----------



## prasad_den (Jun 5, 2007)

NP: Madai Thirandhu Remix by Yogi B and Nakshatra...!

Nice rap remix of an excellent old tamil song..!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 6, 2007)

NP:It's not over -Chris Daughtry
 Bleed it Out-LP


----------



## Freshcider (Jun 6, 2007)

What I've done- Linkin Park


----------



## goobimama (Jun 6, 2007)

3 Times and you lose - Travis


----------



## blueshift (Jun 6, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Signal Fire - Snow Patrol (spiderman 3 OST)


Same here.

plus 
What I ve done-LP
Ruby-Kaiser Chiefs
Lady Boy-Indochine


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 6, 2007)

Say it right- nelly furtado
I wanna f*** u- akon
Breakout-sean paul
Yeah-usher


----------



## xbonez (Jun 8, 2007)

wake me up when september ends - green day


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 8, 2007)

NP : Yaar Ko Maine (Movie : Sheesha. Singer : Kunal Ganjawala).


----------



## eggman (Jun 8, 2007)

Fly Away From Here - Aerosmith


----------



## goobimama (Jun 8, 2007)

Anuva's Sky - Warren Mendonca (lead guitarist of Indian band Zero)


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 8, 2007)

I'll Be There For You - Bon Jovi 8)


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 8, 2007)

NP :>> Anywhere But Here : Hilary Duff.


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 8, 2007)

yes, it was made once titled "What are you downloding now?" I reported that thread to mehulved and it was deleted.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 8, 2007)

NP:The Diary of Jane(Breaking Benjamin)


----------



## eggman (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm Only Sleeping - Beatles


----------



## eggman (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

The Beatles : Sgt Peppers Lonely Hearts Club Band


----------



## cynosure (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

@eggman:: Bada hi dhoond kar sabse purana thread nikala.


----------



## almighty (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

^^^
Lol


----------



## eggman (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*



			
				cynosure said:
			
		

> @eggman:: Bada hi dhoond kar sabse purana thread nikala.


lol no...........i sorted the threads in order of most to least reply , and it was in one of the top


----------



## Manshahia (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

challo koi baat nahi...

Westlife's rOSE


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

This Is Y Im Hot - MiMs
Bartender - Akon
My Band - D12 feat. Eminem


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

*Bon Jovi - Born To Be My Baby**www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB426wEo2Yc


----------



## cynosure (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Mahiya from Awarapan.


----------



## nix (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

one love-dr alban


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

If I remeber right, there is also a thread  titled "Now Playing Songs" or something like that. No problem.

Now Playing : Tera Mera Rishta Purana (Awarapan)


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Eric Clapton and BB King - Riding With The King




*CLAPTON IS GOD!!!*


----------



## sysfilez (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Aajtak-6-7am
NDTV 24*7 7-8am
Headlines Today 9-10pm


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

NP: Sophie Ellis-Bextor-Catch You


----------



## karnivore (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Jeremy - Pearl Jam


----------



## The Outsider (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Dream Theater - Constant Motion


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

UNKLE f. Richard Ashcroft - Lonely Soul

The song featured in 'Assasins Creed' trailer.


----------



## vish786 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

beete lamhieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen  ,  listening 5th time


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*



			
				sysfilez said:
			
		

> Aajtak-6-7am
> NDTV 24*7 7-8am
> Headlines Today 9-10pm


 

Aajtak-6-7am  (Jaadu tona)
NDTV 24*7 7-8am  (Bar girls)
Headlines Today 9-10pm  (Harry potter)


----------



## karnivore (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

my gf's bla bla bla [on the phone]


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Akkam Pakkam ---- Kireedam


----------



## iMav (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Toh Phir Aao (Lounge Version) - awarapan


----------



## abhi_shake (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Keith Urban - somebody like you


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*



			
				karnivore said:
			
		

> my gf's bla bla bla [on the phone]


 
Hey , i won't mind the bla bla song from your girl frnd


----------



## blueshift (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Ek Mohabbat by ARRehman


----------



## karnivore (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Rio by Duran Duran


----------



## Manshahia (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

mitran di chattri to udd gayi.. by Babbu Mann


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Harry Potter's First Book ( Started From Today ) Around 50% Completed .


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Start of Something New : High School Musical. (3rd time in a row.)


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

*Bon Jovi - Blood On Blood * 



> Through the years and miles between us
> It's been a long and lonely ride
> But if I got a call in the dead of the night
> I'd be right by your side


----------



## vish786 (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

ande ka fanda... feelin sleepy


----------



## mr_356 (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

The White Stripes - Icky Thump


----------



## PCWORM (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Do you know- Insomniac (Enrique iglesias)


----------



## vish786 (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Mausam - Nitin sawhney


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Tera Mera Rishta - Awarapan.


----------



## aneesh kalra (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

first evanescence album fallen-all songs


----------



## nix (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

hellogoodbye-here(in your arms)


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

The Logical Song - Supertramp


----------



## karnivore (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

little lies by fleetwood mac

Darn, getting hooked to 80s pop, guess am "loosing my religion".


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

*Ozzy Osborne - I don't wanna stop *


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Bob Marley - Red Red Wine


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

ozzy's album sucks listen to famous by puddle of mudd

NP:Evil Angel-Breaking Benjamin(Love this band)


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Half Blood Prince : Audio Book.


----------



## a_medico (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Instrumental Soundtrack of *The Fountain*

Awesome and haunting.


----------



## karnivore (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

So Cold - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## spironox (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

staind -epiphany


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

its been awhile - staind


----------



## The Outsider (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Staind - For you


----------



## als2 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

love is all around - wet wet wet


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

READING  EHH............ LISTENING Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban  


JUST STARTED


----------



## max_demon (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Linkin Park-Hybrid theory-in the end


----------



## dark_side_of_the_moon (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Brain Damage - Pink Floyd


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

*Bon Jovi - This Ain't A Love Song *


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Jimi Hendrix - Purple Haze!!!


----------



## chinmay (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

I am Playing 'Tool - Parabol'


----------



## aryayush (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Rhythm Divine - Enrique Iglesias


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

Three Days Grace - Never Too Late


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

ek chatur naar  - padosan


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: what r u listening to?*

........... summer of 69 (manipal version ) ..........


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 3, 2008)

*What Are You Listening To ?*

Post the name of the song you are listening to right now here.
Let me Start: A Hard Road (Black Sabbath, from Never Say Die!)


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: What Are You Listening To ?*

*Banana Pancakes* - Jack Johnson  | Genre:Singer Songwriter, Acoustic


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: What Are You Listening To ?*

Song: Purple Haze
Artist: Jimi Hendrix
this was one of the first hard rock/heavy metal hits on radio.


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: What Are You Listening To ?*

Abe tum logo ko koe aur kam nahi hai kya songs,trailers,movies,spaming -----------


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: What Are You Listening To ?*

^^I dedicate the current song I am listening to to you.

Ozzy Osbourne with Alice Cooper - Hey Stupid


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: What Are You Listening To ?*

^Lolz,

Anyways, I'm listening to ... 
Behind those eyes - 3 Doors Down


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: What Are You Listening To ?*

Song: The Dance Of Eternity
Album: Metropolis Pt.2: Scenes from a Memory
Artist: Dream Theater


----------



## karnivore (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: What Are You Listening To ?*

wasn't there another thread like this, which, may i add, died a peaceful but sad death. i guess this thread is heading to that "promised land" as well.

Anyway, listening to *Summertime* by *Janis Joplin*, from the album *Cheap Thrills*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: What Are You Listening To ?*

Song: Metropolis Pt.1: The Miracle and the Sleeper
Artist: Dream Theater
Album: Images and words


----------



## prasad_den (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: What Are You Listening To ?*

Listening to my IP....   
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79624


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: What Are You Listening To ?*



MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^I dedicate the current song I am listening to to you.
> 
> Ozzy Osbourne with Alice Cooper - Hey Stupid



compliment ke liye shukriya


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: What Are You Listening To ?*



CadCrazy said:


> compliment ke liye shukriya


line churatha hai
Song: Yesterday
Artist: The Beatles


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: What Are You Listening To ?*

Song : Meri Aawaaz Suno
Artist: you know


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: What Are You Listening To ?*



CadCrazy said:


> Artist: you know


I don't know.

Song: Tomorrow Never Knows
Artist: The Beatles
Album: Revolver


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: What Are You Listening To ?*

*img.youtube.com/vi/YvAPRIwX5KU/2.jpg
* Pavarotti & Bon Jovi - Let it Rain*


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: What Are You Listening To ?*



MetalheadGautham said:


> *I don't know.
> *
> Song: Tomorrow Never Knows
> Artist: The Beatles
> Album: Bandook



its me


----------



## girish.g (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: What Are You Listening To ?*

song:from the inside
artist:linkin park
album:meteora


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: What Are You Listening To ?*

Song:   War Pigs
Artist:  Black Sabbath
Album: Paranoid


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: What Are You Listening To ?*

Song: Iron Man
Artist: Black Sabbath
Album: Paranoid


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: What Are You Listening To ?*



nish_higher said:


> Song: Iron Man
> Artist: Black Sabbath
> Album: Paranoid


fellow paranoid listener ?


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: What Are You Listening To ?*

yea..!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: What Are You Listening To ?*



nish_higher said:


> yea..!


good. the next song in my playlist is paranoid itself


----------



## vivekrules (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: What Are You Listening To ?*

rite now listenin to B C SUTTA ! hahaha lolz ...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: What Are You Listening To ?*

Karunesh - Global Spirit 

Title
Call Of The Tribes (Remix)
Ancient Secrets
Punjab
Native Rituals
Kubula Ma
Alibaba
Earthsong
Bombay Pure
Solitude
Earthsong (Reprise)


----------



## xbonez (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: What Are You Listening To ?*

where will u go....evanescence


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: What Are You Listening To ?*

kryptonite -3 doors down.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: What Are You Listening To ?*

12 stones-lie to me.


----------



## Who (Feb 4, 2008)

well i have a request to mods, why don't they sticky this thread, i mean in most of the forums i visit there always one "now playing" thread sticked. so i request you to stick this one, do you agree with me guys ?


----------



## aryayush (Feb 4, 2008)

Coming Around - *Travis* - Singles


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 13, 2009)

Time to revive this thread after 1.5 years of inactivity.

Now Playing:

Song - See Emily Play
Artist - Pink Floyd
Album - The Piper at the Gates of Dawn [US Version]

Anyone heard this one ? It another of those early Pink Floyd songs which sounds the way it would if Beatles continued evolving (the strawberry fields forever kinda song).


----------

